# Autocruise Augusta



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi, Has anyone got one of these or anyone got any opinions on it.

I don't know if the kitchen has got a decent amount of storage, can not really make it out from the brochure


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Can't remember about the Kitchen storage but had a look at the Van and thought it was really nice and quality build as usual.


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Hi, I bought an Augusta at this years Boat & Caravan show, only been out for two long weekend so far, but have the following comments so far:

The kitchen layout is a bit weird due to the sink being, over the otherside, but it works well as dishes etc, once used can be put out of the way of the action.

The cupboard space is limited, and we have taken out the built in plate holder thingy from the cupboard above the sink to make more room. 

The large cupboard beneath the sink is invaluable, and complimented by the storage under the cooker. 

The cupboard above the cooker is compromised by the air extractor fan vent and is only useful for spices and Hp sauce tea & coffee etc.

But we have not opted for the glass hatch over the cab, therefore have excellent storage in the lounge area, way more than usual, so we have taken the first two cupboards on the LH side for kitchen things, and first cupboard on the RH side for a mini-larder. The next one along stores the TV aerial, sky box etc.

I'm not sure but the latest version may have moved the alden heater into the cupboard under the sink??? Can anyone confirm this?

Because I saw the vehicle at the February show, and order it, but when mine was delivered the layout was not quite as I remebered it. I subsequently found out my dealer had frauduelently delivered a Novemer 07 vehicle with a April 08 registration, but thats another story.


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

Grumpyman & Cater_racer Thanks for that.

Can anyone from Autocruise/ Swift, help with the answer to the query about the location of the heater.


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi, Does anyone know if this model comes with a spare wheel.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Augusta*

I can confirm that the Alde heater is under the bedbox and there are no plans to relocate it. The Augusta does come with a spare wheel.

Regards
Kath


----------

